# Suddenly spooky?



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

I've had Lucky since July. Before this week he has spooked twice. Both times it was very minor. His body sort of went to full alert and he took one tiny step sideways. Tiny little spooks.

This week he has been spooking at all sorts of things he's seen dozens of times. And not minor spooks. All four feet leave the ground as he jumps away then spins on his haunches and bolts. When I was leading him back to the pasture yesterday his head was way in the air and his eyes were wide so I could see the whites and rolling. We've walked through the barn hundreds of times. There have been no changes to the barn.

He is spooking both under saddle and when being lead. When he does it, I one rein stop him when riding, turn him around and make him go past whatever the object is without making a fuss so this isn't getting him out of work. 

I just don't understand the sudden behavior change? People always compliment Lucky on being so sane and quiet. Why is this happening all of a sudden? Any ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I've heard that some horses tend to get spookier in the winter months versus the summer. - as to why? I have no clue. My guy has suddenly started to act spooky as well ever since it has gotten colder outside. Hopefully you figure it out!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

My normally unspookable horse has been quite jumpy lately. I am thinking it is the winter months that does it like Cowgirl said.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I would agree with the above or looking at him maybe having an eye issue like partial blindness that is making it harder for him to see things which is therefor scaring him... just a thought.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

This sometimes happens in autumns/winters, when the feed changes from grass to hay, to horses who lack magnesium in their system. That was the case with my boy.


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

I agree with BarrelracingArabian, have his eyes checked.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Spooking is rarely caused by eye problems. Wind, especially gusty wind will put a horse on high alert because his senses are on overload. He is picking up smells and sounds that can originate quite a distance away but he's not sure how far and he's not taking any chances. Also turning to the horse and petting it after even the smallest spook is seen as a reward which in time will escalate. When walking the horse give him about 3' of lead so he doesn't bump you with his shoulder, focus on a point about a hundred yards away and keep walking. If he spooks, ignore it and keep walking. But don't try this when quite windy.


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

I am afraid I am inadvertantly rewarding the behavior causing it to get worse. I don't pet or baby him when it happens. I try to basically ignore it and make him do what he was supposed to in the first place. But I'm afraid I'm not seeing a reward on my part somehow. 

The vets coming out in a few weeks to do his teeth and ill have him checked over then just in case its a physical issue.

Thanks for the suggestions!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

My mare has been quite spooky (small spooks) the past few weeks as well, whenever it gets very cold and theres a bit of wind you would swear theres a horse eating boogy monster coming to get her ****! I continue doing whatever I was doing before she spooked, basically I ignore it, and it has never escalated to more then an "OMGHESCOMINGTOGETME" sidestep spook :lol:


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Dresden said:


> I am afraid I am inadvertantly rewarding the behavior causing it to get worse. I don't pet or baby him when it happens. I try to basically ignore it and make him do what he was supposed to in the first place. But I'm afraid I'm not seeing a reward on my part somehow.
> 
> The vets coming out in a few weeks to do his teeth and ill have him checked over then just in case its a physical issue.
> 
> ...


Spooking is not a vice or bad behavior. It is due to fear or uncertainty. You cannot alter that particular behavior by either positive or negative reinforcement, so you are not rewarding the spook by calming him...in fact, by calming and reassuring him, you are contributing to removing the fear of whatever sound or smell is bothering him...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Faceman said:


> Spooking is not a vice or bad behavior. It is due to fear or uncertainty. You cannot alter that particular behavior by either positive or negative reinforcement, so you are not rewarding the spook by calming him...in fact, by calming and reassuring him, you are contributing to removing the fear of whatever sound or smell is bothering him...


I am going to respectfully disagree.

Former boarder actually taught her horse to spook. The gal would stop what she was doing and coo and cuddle the horse. Horse figured it out pretty darn quick.

Think of the kid that falls down. If someone comes running, the kid cries. If you 'ignore' the kid sees no point in crying and gets up to keep playing.

Ignoring it or working through it is the best you can do and THEN reward the horse.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

mls said:


> I am going to respectfully disagree.
> 
> Former boarder actually taught her horse to spook. The gal would stop what she was doing and coo and cuddle the horse. Horse figured it out pretty darn quick.
> 
> ...


Spooking is an involuntary reflex reaction, therefore by its very definition cannot be "taught". She might have been reinforcing a delayed manifestation of the spook, i.e. running unresponsively or bucking, or however the response to the spook manifested itself, but obviously not the spook itself. Horses do not "fake" spooks. As with any training, it is important that your reinforcements be done in such a manner that the horse makes the right association. Perhaps your boarder was using poor training methods and the horse made the wrong association...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Static electricity is also really bad in the winter and can escalate "spookyness". I know I feel weird and awkward when it's dry out, my kids hair stands on end.
I saw a news show or animal planet show that had some tips for dogs who freaked out during storms. The electricity/static/electrons and whatever go haywire in their coats. Maybe do some research on that. One tip was to rub them with dryer sheets. Who knows, give it a shot, he'll smell purdy!
I agree with getting his eyes FULLY checked. Make sure the vet spends plenty of time checking them out.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I have to say I have known a couple horses that went from being able to see to suddenly not and they did get a touch spooky from it so yes that could be a possibility. It is not always but it cant ever hurt to check it out.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

mls said:


> I am going to respectfully disagree.
> 
> Former boarder actually taught her horse to spook. The gal would stop what she was doing and coo and cuddle the horse. Horse figured it out pretty darn quick.
> 
> ...


 
Adding to my post because it occured to me we may be thinking about different kinds of spooks. I think of spooks as when they are startled - like flushing a covey of quail or a rabbit or something. But some horses may shy away and be unsettled around cattle or dogs, or new things around the barn or something and some people refer to that as spooked or spooky...


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Adding to my post because it occured to me we may be thinking about different kinds of spooks. I think of spooks as when they are startled - like flushing a covey of quail or a rabbit or something. But some horses may shy away and be unsettled around cattle or dogs, or new things around the barn or something and some people refer to that as spooked or spooky...[/QUOTE
> 
> The kind of "spooking" he is doing is acting bat crap crazy over things he's seen hundreds of times like the mounting block, the barn dogs, a halter hanging on a hook, etc just to clarify.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Dresden said:


> Faceman said:
> 
> 
> > Adding to my post because it occured to me we may be thinking about different kinds of spooks. I think of spooks as when they are startled - like flushing a covey of quail or a rabbit or something. But some horses may shy away and be unsettled around cattle or dogs, or new things around the barn or something and some people refer to that as spooked or spooky...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for the advice, Face. I'm really curious as to what might cause such a serious escalation of spookiness in such a short time? He went from being notoriously one of the calmest horses at the barn to being a spaz practically overnight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Could be his eyes, but the overwhelming odds are something is getting him wound up...could be his feed, cooler weather, a new horse in the barn, tack issues - any number of things. There is an underlying reason for it...sometimes it is easy to identify it if you investigate, but other times it is really hard to figure out what the cause is...


----------

